# Some close ups of my fish



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my gold marble.








My rabauti cory's.
















My Bolivian ram.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice pics and fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

beautiful!


----------



## Nunciats (Jul 8, 2020)

Pretty babies!


----------

